# Best posting for experience?



## Kosmas (31 Mar 2022)

Hello, I am looking to go into the military police trade and wondering where the best posting would be. I am aiming to gain experience, so that in the future if I do want to leave the CAF (unlikely) I will qualify as an experienced police officer. Thank you


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (31 Mar 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Hello, I am looking to go into the military police trade and wondering where the best posting would be. I am aiming to gain experience, so that in the future if I do want to leave the CAF (unlikely) I will qualify as an experienced police officer. Thank you


Petawawa or Esquimalt.  Large PMQ patches to patrol, endless amounts of drunken shenanigans from sailors and infanteers.... You'll find a way to keep yourself busy 😆


----------



## Kosmas (31 Mar 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Petawawa or Esquimalt.  Large PMQ patches to patrol, endless amounts of drunken shenanigans from sailors and infanteers.... You'll find a way to keep yourself busy 😆


I've heard a lot of people refer to Petawawa as the wild west. What are the chances that if I select those three as my preference that I will go to those places? I was told that if I write places that are far apart from each other, they think I don't care about where I am placed but if I choose three locations near each other I would have a higher chance being placed around there, is this true?


----------



## Quirky (31 Mar 2022)

1. Affordable.
2. Plenty of housing.
3. Close to humanity.

Can only have two when it comes to posting choices.


----------



## Kosmas (31 Mar 2022)

Quirky said:


> 1. Affordable.
> 2. Plenty of housing.
> 3. Close to humanity.
> 
> Can only have two when it comes to posting choices.


Thanks for the reply, I thought it was three, good to know. So Petawawa and Esquimalt would be a good choice for police experience?


----------



## KevinB (31 Mar 2022)

Kosmas said:


> I've heard a lot of people refer to Petawawa as the wild west. What are the chances that if I select those three as my preference that I will go to those places?


Needs of the service/trade will dictate where you go.



Kosmas said:


> I was told that if I write places that are far apart from each other, they think I don't care about where I am placed but if I choose three locations near each other I would have a higher chance being placed around there, is this true?


No


Pick your three spots -- it doesn't matter what they are or where they are.
   If there are openings in any of them they will try to give you your preferences -- but if there are not openings - it doesn't matter where you picked - because you are going to be sent where needed.


----------



## Kosmas (31 Mar 2022)

KevinB said:


> Needs of the service/trade will dictate where you go.
> 
> 
> No
> ...


I see, thanks for the information!


----------



## Quirky (31 Mar 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Thanks for the reply, I thought it was three, good to know. So Petawawa and Esquimalt would be a good choice for police experience?



Depends on what type of experience you are looking for. From what I've seen over my years, MPs patrol the PMQ patch and are snarky about their speed limits, but I'm highly bias from my sheltered Air Force life. Do take into account your off-duty life as well, it's not always about the job, you want to be around other, non-military, people if you can.


----------



## Kosmas (31 Mar 2022)

Quirky said:


> Depends on what type of experience you are looking for. From what I've seen over my years, MPs patrol the PMQ patch and are snarky about their speed limits, but I'm highly bias from my sheltered Air Force life. Do take into account your off-duty life as well, it's not always about the job, you want to be around other, non-military, people if you can.


Yea, I wanted to gain experience that would allow me to transfer to other forces if I wished to do so. For instance, transferring to RCMP or municipal policing.


----------



## KevinB (31 Mar 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Yea, I wanted to gain experience that would allow me to transfer to other forces if I wished to do so. For instance, transferring to RCMP or municipal policing.


FWIW it won’t. 
  You will still required to go through whatever Police College/Depot that the hiring force puts on.   Unless it changes recently non of the Canadian LEA’s view MP training as a reasonable hand draw facsimile of their curriculum.


----------



## Kosmas (31 Mar 2022)

KevinB said:


> FWIW it won’t.
> You will still required to go through whatever Police College/Depot that the hiring force puts on.   Unless it changes recently non of the Canadian LEA’s view MP training as a reasonable hand draw facsimile of their curriculum.


Well by experience I mean transferable experience. Like I know with MPO it's mainly desk job but with MP, you have a chance to get actual experience depending on the posting. I know that I may not get in as an experienced officer, but having experience helps.


----------



## KevinB (31 Mar 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Well by experience I mean transferable experience. Like I know with MPO it's mainly desk job but with MP, you have a chance to get actual experience depending on the posting. I know that I may not get in as an experienced officer, but having experience helps.


Of the former CAF guys that have become LE for a second career, nearly all are Infantry or CANSOF.  

If you are thinking about a civilian policing job later - becoming an MP isn’t the best way.


----------



## mariomike (31 Mar 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Yea, I wanted to gain experience that would allow me to transfer to other forces if I wished to do so. For instance, transferring to RCMP or municipal policing.



Kosmas, you may have seen this.

The information is dated, but you may find it of general interest,









						CF experience relevant to RCMP, civ policing? (merged)
					

Hey Sir Mariomike,  Yes #174 is me. I understand that joining the police service, all must start from the bottom.   May I ask, did you serve in the military as medtech?   Medical field and policing are two different responsibilities (quoting JesseWZ), and I am wondering if it is not a bad or...




					www.milnet.ca
				



12 pages.


----------



## brihard (31 Mar 2022)

KevinB said:


> Of the former CAF guys that have become LE for a second career, nearly all are Infantry or CANSOF.
> 
> If you are thinking about a civilian policing job later - becoming an MP isn’t the best way.


Not necessarily the case. My recruit class had two PRes Infantry, a PRes combat engineer, a RegF combat engineer, a RegF Intelligence Officer, and a PRes Logistics Officer. I know police who were medics, intelligence, signals, boatswain, airborne electronic sensor operator… So yeah. Police services in Canada aren’t looking at veterans for the run and gun skills, but rather for a lot of other things.



KevinB said:


> FWIW it won’t.
> You will still required to go through whatever Police College/Depot that the hiring force puts on.   Unless it changes recently non of the Canadian LEA’s view MP training as a reasonable hand draw facsimile of their curriculum.


This is out of date. Plenty of MPs coming in as laterals. Different services expect different levels of training, it a qualified MP who has gone on to do whatever their QL5 course is called now should be able to lateral if they’re competitive enough.



Kosmas said:


> Yea, I wanted to gain experience that would allow me to transfer to other forces if I wished to do so. For instance, transferring to RCMP or municipal policing.



If you’re willing to go anywhere CAF might send you, have you considered simply putting in the application to RCMP or OPP as well?

Don’t say ‘no’ to yourself. Take the best shot you can at it. Make someone else say ‘no’. Maybe they won’t.


----------



## KevinB (31 Mar 2022)

brihard said:


> Not necessarily the case. My recruit class had two PRes Infantry, a PRes combat engineer, a RegF combat engineer, a RegF Intelligence Officer, and a PRes Logistics Officer. I know police who were medics, intelligence, signals, boatswain, airborne electronic sensor operator… So yeah. Police services in Canada aren’t looking at veterans for the run and gun skills, but rather for a lot of other things.


Roger my point was I didn’t see being an MP an advantage over any other trade. 


brihard said:


> This is out of date. Plenty of MPs coming in as laterals. Different services expect different levels of training, it a qualified MP who has gone on to do whatever their QL5 course is called now should be able to lateral if they’re competitive enough.


Interesting, several years ago I knew a few MP’s that had to start at ground zero. 


brihard said:


> If you’re willing to go anywhere CAF might send you, have you considered simply putting in the application to RCMP or OPP as well?
> 
> Don’t say ‘no’ to yourself. Take the best shot you can at it. Make someone else say ‘no’. Maybe they won’t.


100%


----------



## lenaitch (31 Mar 2022)

In thirty-one years with the OPP, I worked with or generally knew a number of former CAF members who came from all sorts of areas.  A couple were MPs but it certainly wasn't predominant.


----------



## lenaitch (31 Mar 2022)

brihard said:


> This is out of date. Plenty of MPs coming in as laterals. Different services expect different levels of training, it a qualified MP who has gone on to do whatever their QL5 course is called now should be able to lateral if they’re competitive enough.


It is a condition to be a police officer in Ontario that you graduate the Ontario Police College.  There is provision for that to be waived along with the standard probationary period for 'previous police training' from another province or territory.  I knew some members who patched over from the RCMP but never asked them if they had to go to OPC.  I don't know if MP 'schoolin' would be included or if it has ever happened. 

There is a process for hiring experienced members of other Ontario police services, but they have already been to OPC.  Not counting members from absorbed police services (which has its own process), off the top of my head I can only recall a handful of members who were taken on - from anybody - at anything other than the rank of constable.


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

brihard said:


> Not necessarily the case. My recruit class had two PRes Infantry, a PRes combat engineer, a RegF combat engineer, a RegF Intelligence Officer, and a PRes Logistics Officer. I know police who were medics, intelligence, signals, boatswain, airborne electronic sensor operator… So yeah. Police services in Canada aren’t looking at veterans for the run and gun skills, but rather for a lot of other things.
> 
> 
> This is out of date. Plenty of MPs coming in as laterals. Different services expect different levels of training, it a qualified MP who has gone on to do whatever their QL5 course is called now should be able to lateral if they’re competitive enough.
> ...


Yes, I also plan to apply to both RCMP and OPP as well alongside my MP application. The only reason I have not applied yet is because I am waiting to graduate in June, so I qualify for the position. I know it does not hurt to apply, so I am applying to all three. Ideally, I get RCMP because I see a lot of opportunities there and growth and then maybe transfer to OPP down the line.


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

mariomike said:


> Kosmas, you may have seen this.
> 
> The information is dated, but you may find it of general interest,
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I will read through it.


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Yes, I also plan to apply to both RCMP and OPP as well alongside my MP application. The only reason I have not applied yet is because I am waiting to graduate in June, so I qualify for the position. I know it does not hurt to apply, so I am applying to all three. Ideally, I get RCMP because I see a lot of opportunities there and growth and then maybe transfer to OPP down the line.


Graduate what? High school? College? University?


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Thanks for this, I will read through it.


You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

brihard said:


> Graduate what? High school? College? University?


Sorry, graduate from university. I know that MP trade requires a degree/diploma from approved fields. I have already done the CFAT and qualified for MP but my application was put on hold until I graduate and provide them with the final transcripts. In regards to RCMP and OPP these two I believe  do not require degrees but I wish to graduate before I apply so I can put my degree in the application. I have been to the RCMP info sessions and was told that I should just apply now as the degree is not that important, but I graduate in a few months, it is going to be a long process so a few more months should not be an issue, if it has a chance to make me more competitive.


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Sorry, graduate from university. I know that MP trade requires a degree/diploma from approved fields. I have already done the CFAT and qualified for MP but my application was put on hold until I graduate and provide them with the final transcripts. In regards to RCMP and OPP these two I believe  do not require degrees but I wish to graduate before I apply so I can put my degree in the application. I have been to the RCMP info sessions and was told that I should just apply now as the degree is not that important, but I graduate in a few months, it is going to be a long process so a few more months should not be an issue, if it has a chance to make me more competitive.


Consider applying now. It’s a long process - likely over a year - and you can update “hey, got my degree now” once that applies. Totally normal situation. Might as wel get the ball rolling.


----------



## RedFive (1 Apr 2022)

brihard said:


> Consider applying now. It’s a long process - likely over a year - and you can update “hey, got my degree now” once that applies. Totally normal situation. Might as wel get the ball rolling.


I'll second this. You're already vastly over qualified for the RCMP with a degree. Start the application immediately, Depot will be ramping up to back fill all the lost time and troops during Covid, plus our Union is pushing hard to force the Government to increase staffing levels across the board. Your chances are good. When I did the process in 2016 it took 11 months from the first meeting to a troop offer.

That being said, I'm sick to death of people joining the RCMP with the express intent of bailing for their actual force of choice ASAP. Just a personal thing. Lots of people join up in the hopes of getting a posting in the east, and not surprisingly don't get it and then either badge over to go home or develop massive chips in shoulders because they think they're special and deserve to go home. If you want OPP, apply there. If you want RCMP, apply there. If you want somewhere else, apply there. That's my opinion only though, lots of people have used the RCMP to get hired on where they actually want to be.


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

RedFive said:


> I'll second this. You're already vastly over qualified for the RCMP with a degree. Start the application immediately, Depot will be ramping up to back fill all the lost time and troops during Covid, plus our Union is pushing hard to force the Government to increase staffing levels across the board. Your chances are good. When I did the process in 2016 it took 11 months from the first meeting to a troop offer.
> 
> That being said, I'm sick to death of people joining the RCMP with the express intent of bailing for their actual force of choice ASAP. Just a personal thing. Lots of people join up in the hopes of getting a posting in the east, and not surprisingly don't get it and then either badge over to go home or develop massive chips in shoulders because they think they're special and deserve to go home. If you want OPP, apply there. If you want RCMP, apply there. If you want somewhere else, apply there. That's my opinion only though, lots of people have used the RCMP to get hired on where they actually want to be.


Thanks for the detailed response. I plan to apply to RCMP as soon as I graduate this June. I talked with an RCMP recruiter before and they told me that I could not put my degree down until I graduate. So I plan to just wait the few months. I understand it is a lengthy process and that it would be best to apply now and then update my application saying I graduated. I do not mind the lengthy application as it gives me time to better myself both mentally and physically. Would it be that bad of a choice to decide to wait until June when I get my degree to apply?


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I plan to apply to RCMP as soon as I graduate this June. I talked with an RCMP recruiter before and they told me that I could not put my degree down until I graduate. So I plan to just wait the few months. I understand it is a lengthy process and that it would be best to apply now and then update my application saying I graduated. I do not mind the lengthy application as it gives me time to better myself both mentally and physically. Would it be that bad of a choice to decide to wait until June when I get my degree to apply?


It’s not a “bad” choice. But your degree is irrelevant. By the time it becomes relevant you’ll have graduated.

No one cares about your degree until the final review. You impress no one having a degree. 

You’ll just have a box on an application way down the line that says “degree” ✅


----------



## RedFive (1 Apr 2022)

Booter said:


> It’s not a “bad” choice. But your degree is irrelevant. By the time it becomes relevant you’ll have graduated.
> 
> No one cares about your degree until the final review. You impress no one having a degree.
> 
> You’ll just have a box on an application way down the line that says “degree” ✅


They'll care when it comes time to select who to fill the troop with.

Start your application, update it when your degree is in hand, and understand we need so many people right now you're vastly overqualified and unless you have some skeletons like crushing personal debt or you get caught being deceitful during the Polygraph, you'll probably get a plane ticket to Depot. After that, it's all up to you performing.

And if your heart is with another Police force, apply there too. Nobody wants to be a cop these days, number of applicants is down across the board for all Police forces from what I've heard.


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

It’s not nearly as important as people think it is. It’s nice. But easily replaced with almost any consistent experience.

You can stop saying it’s making them vastly overqualified to be in the rcmp as well, it’s a degree. I have several. So do a bunch of new people that report to me.

It’s irrelevant unless you’re trying to work for a LAST team.

And it’s one thing on what they look at to place you into a troop. It’s not even heavily weighted.

Personal characteristics are more important, from experience- applicants with degrees get deferred all the time.

Speak two languages? Have a bunch of degrees? Missed a bunch of shifts in university at your part time job? Deferred.

Because the components of your personality are more important.

Geography has more to do with selection than education does.


----------



## RedFive (1 Apr 2022)

Booter said:


> It’s not nearly as important as people think it is. It’s nice. But easily replaced with almost any consistent experience.
> 
> You can stop saying it’s making them vastly overqualified to be in the rcmp as well, it’s a degree. I have several. So do a bunch of new people that report to me.
> 
> ...



The point, to the OP's questions, is apply now. Degree, no degree, it can help but we look at things like honesty, maturity, assertiveness and reliability and weight all of it to make selections. We're so short, bar is very, very low right now. Once you get to Depot, if you do, the rest is on you to pick up the knowledge skills and abilities and demonstrate them back to the instructors in order to pass.

We'll just have to agree to disagree as to how our recruiting system works Booter.


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

Ive done work for security doing backgrounds and assisted filling troops and discussing troop compositions while on an advisory committee. I’m familiar with how it works. That includes my knowledge of how seats are assigned.

The degree isn’t a big deal. You’re right they should apply now.


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

RedFive said:


> The point, to the OP's questions, is apply now. Degree, no degree, it can help but we look at things like honesty, maturity, assertiveness and reliability and weight all of it to make selections. We're so short, bar is very, very low right now. Once you get to Depot, if you do, the rest is on you to pick up the knowledge skills and abilities and demonstrate them back to the instructors in order to pass.
> 
> We'll just have to agree to disagree as to how our recruiting system works Booter.





Booter said:


> Ive done work for security doing backgrounds and assisted filling troops and discussing troop compositions while on an advisory committee. I’m familiar with how it works. That includes my knowledge of how seats are assigned.
> 
> The degree isn’t a big deal. You’re right they should apply now.


I was wondering can I say I got my degree after I got all my marks which would be in May and am technically graduated or does graduation status apply after the convocation which is held in June?


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

My guy. You are overthinking this. I think me and redfive would agree on that. 

I know this is HUGE. Because it’s your future and you want to do it right the first time etc. 

I think you would ask that question of three people and get five different answers, only your recruiter in your province would tell you what they want. I think technically until you have convocation you haven’t gotten your “degree”.

Before your application comes together it will be literal months before people start looking at your suitability. You will be graduated and have your convocation by then and you can supply your marks etc, in the initial stages it won’t matter not even a little. 

The Mounties in this thread all had applications that are more akin to what you will go through rather than mine.


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

I just reread your posts- you were told at the info sessions not to worry about waiting to apply until after your degree. Those are the people that know best for your competition in your area. 

Do what you feel would make you most comfortable. We ll still be recruiting in two months.

Then soon enough you’ll be in depot sitting next to a guy who worked at Best Buy for 15 years and has no post secondary. He just has the ability to be consistent.


----------



## RedFive (1 Apr 2022)

Kosmas said:


> I was wondering can I say I got my degree after I got all my marks which would be in May and am technically graduated or does graduation status apply after the convocation which is held in June?


When you can physically scan your degree and send your recruiter a copy, do it. Before then, don't worry about it.


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

RedFive said:


> When you can physically scan your degree and send your recruiter a copy, do it. Before then, don't worry about it.


Yea, I plan to do this ASAP for the MP trade


----------



## RedFive (1 Apr 2022)

Booter said:


> My guy. You are overthinking this. I think me and redfive would agree on that.


I've specifically bowed out of that part of this conversation because you clearly do have experience on the inside of that process. All I have is personal observations as a field coach and "senior" member of the watch in a Detachment that used to get four or more recruits every troop. Things are bad staffing wise, education is no guarantee of success but, in my opinion, a pretty good indicator of who is going to be successful. The overwhelming majority of washouts I saw had no post secondary education.

Interestingly enough, all of them failed for being officer safety disasters and nothing academic. I bet somebody smarter than I could figure that out...


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

Booter said:


> I just reread your posts- you were told at the info sessions not to worry about waiting to apply until after your degree. Those are the people that know best for your competition in your area.
> 
> Do what you feel would make you most comfortable. We ll still be recruiting in two months.
> 
> Then soon enough you’ll be in depot sitting next to a guy who worked at Best Buy for 15 years and has no post secondary. He just has the ability to be consistent.


Thanks for all the information and help, maybe I am overthinking it. From what I understand the RCMP is extremely competitive and assume the same is for the MP with it also being very competitive. I am just worried and overly cautious maybe.


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

Maybe i


RedFive said:


> I've specifically bowed out of that part of this conversation because you clearly do have experience on the inside of that process. All I have is personal observations as a field coach and "senior" member of the watch in a Detachment that used to get four or more recruits every troop. Things are bad staffing wise, education is no guarantee of success but, in my opinion, a pretty good indicator of who is going to be successful. The overwhelming majority of washouts I saw had no post secondary education.
> 
> Interestingly enough, all of them failed for being officer safety disasters and nothing academic. I bet somebody smarter than I could figure that out...


Maybe it’s just perspective. My experience has been the opposite- but maybe that’s why anecdotal experience isn’t that great. 

I appreciate the work you do in beast like Surrey. Even if I seem like an archaic dinosaur in the woods online.


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Thanks for all the information and help, maybe I am overthinking it. From what I understand the RCMP is extremely competitive and assume the same is for the MP with it also being very competitive. I am just worried and overly cautious maybe.


The difference the MP/MPO trade has specific education requirements. 

We don’t have that. We are competitive in a different way. One of the best ways to show the things needed is to chase education. It’s also not the only way.

All education is good. I encourage all my people to be chasing education constantly. I’m big on it.

I just also know the weight of the degree is often not what people think it is.


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2022)

A degree is not the be all end all. It’s also definitely not ‘overqualified’. Some sort of post secondary, either college or university, is mostly normal. Those without either probably have some impressive work history- a few of the CAF vets I’ve seen get in fall into that category.

But yeah, as said above, the process is a long haul, and you’ll be graduated well before your file is reaching anything close to a first culling phase.

Do what you’re comfortable with. If that’s waiting a couple more months, all good. Though that could be a couple months earlier to retire on the other end. Weird way to think about it, but time is the thing you can’t reliably get more of. If your only concern is getting the paper on the wall first, I think we can all assure you that with how close you are, it’s not a concern.


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

Booter said:


> The difference the MP/MPO trade has specific education requirements.
> 
> We don’t have that. We are competitive in a different way. One of the best ways to show the things needed is to chase education. It’s also not the only way.
> 
> ...


Yea, from what I heard RCMP is super competitive. That is why I am applying for other policing jobs as well. I know that MP is not the best for policing but I still want to try it. The reason why I want MP instead of MPO, is that I heard MPO is mainly a administrative role and desk job. You rarely get any good experience from it, so I want to be an MP instead. I also heard that in terms of degree for RCMP, they do not care what degree it is. It is about the skills you acquire from the degree that matters.


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

brihard said:


> A degree is not the be all end all. It’s also definitely not ‘overqualified’. Some sort of post secondary, either college or university, is mostly normal. Those without either probably have some impressive work history- a few of the CAF vets I’ve seen get in fall into that category.
> 
> But yeah, as said above, the process is a long haul, and you’ll be graduated well before your file is reaching anything close to a first culling phase.
> 
> Do what you’re comfortable with. If that’s waiting a couple more months, all good. Though that could be a couple months earlier to retire on the other end. Weird way to think about it, but time is the thing you can’t reliably get more of. If your only concern is getting the paper on the wall first, I think we can all assure you that with how close you are, it’s not a concern.


Yea for MP, I can't continue my application without my degree anyways because they need my final transcript. I applied for MP earlier last year and even did the CFAT, but they said they had to put my application on hold because I technically don't meet the requirements for MP yet, which is that degree. So as soon as I get my final transcript I am going to contact them and get the application open again.


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

Are you applying to be an MP or an MPO?

Never mind- I saw your post


----------



## Booter (1 Apr 2022)

Kosmas said:


> Yea, from what I heard RCMP is super competitive. That is why I am applying for other policing jobs as well. I know that MP is not the best for policing but I still want to try it. The reason why I want MP instead of MPO, is that I heard MPO is mainly a administrative role and desk job. You rarely get any good experience from it, so I want to be an MP instead. I also heard that in terms of degree for RCMP, they do not care what degree it is. It is about the skills you acquire from the degree that matters.



There is a very interesting career in MP. It’s not the most interesting “police work” but I worked with some MPs a few years ago and they had very interesting careers, not all of it had a police equivalent. It’s what you make it. 

As with most things in life- if you want interesting experience it’s out there. It won’t fall in your lap. (Generally)

I


----------



## Kosmas (1 Apr 2022)

Booter said:


> There is a very interesting career in MP. It’s not the most interesting “police work” but I worked with some MPs a few years ago and they had very interesting careers, not all of it had a police equivalent. It’s what you make it.
> 
> As with most things in life- if you want interesting experience it’s out there. It won’t fall in your lap. (Generally)
> 
> I


I was wondering I know MP is a purple trade, I was wondering if you are guaranteed your element choice? For instance, if I say I want to be air force, will I be placed in that element or is it whatever spots they have available? I know its mainly a DEU difference, but just curious


----------

